

Life hack - Speed Reading web application with bookmarklet - ejcook111
http://www.glancethrough.info/

======
The_oZ0n3
As a user of the EyeQ speed reading trainer I was looking for something just
like this that could extend to everyday reading. Solid app.

------
ejcook111
[https://github.com/codercooke/glancethrough](https://github.com/codercooke/glancethrough)

------
dangeruss
Cool stuff, dude.

------
jzaman
Great app

------
jytsui
extremely useful!

------
peterespinosa
fun to use

